# vBulletin's full potential.



## Psionicist (Jan 30, 2002)

Here are something to drool over:

This is AMDMB.com's message boards. They use vBulletin too:
http://www.amdmb.com/vb/index.php

This is THE thread. THE thread with big THE. Let me introduce you to THE BAR.
http://www.amdmb.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35927
This thread is 32000 posts huge. The Bar is in this forum: http://www.amdmb.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=8
By pressing the number 31899 to view who have replied to the thread, you can see this: 

Total Posts: 31,900 
User Posts 
CapZap  5261 
steamer808  3638 
SCompRacer  3273 
Klondikekit  3080 
Tigsman  2496 
dlcampbe  2100 

Impressive? Yes. I mean, they have more replies to ONE thread than most of us have in a whole forum 

My points

1) vBulletin can handle threads several 1000 pages huge, so there are NO NEED whatsoever to close "huge" (20 pages, huge? ) threads.

2) vBulletin is very stable. It is.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 31, 2002)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *Here are something to drool over:
> 
> This is AMDMB.com's message boards. They use vBulletin too:
> http://www.amdmb.com/vb/index.php
> ...



Dude, that board looks really sweet.
And yes, vBulletin is very stable.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 31, 2002)

Sweet Jumpin' Catfish the thread has been going on since _May_.  vB is yummy


----------



## graydoom (Jan 31, 2002)

Heh, cool. Now, can we make threads over 200 replies, dangit!? That's the number we had to stop at in Fight Club . And while I'm at it, re-enable HTML!

And yikes, imagine trying to read through that _whole_ thread !


----------

